# Instrument / Dash lights won't come on.



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

A few weeks ago the illumination on my dash and center console lights went out. I checked the fuses and even replaced the dimmer switch and headlight switch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

I should mention it's a Mk4.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do you mean none of the instrument lights work - doors, radio, dash... ?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

Anything red or blue on the interior doesn't turn on. The radio still works and the LED still shows the stations etc. The clock still works. The overhead map lights still work, and the window lights. Just not the red and blue lights. So, I basically can't see how fast I'm going or the window lights when driving at night. 


dennisgli

Do you mean none of the instrument lights work - doors, radio, dash... ?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

Replaced the fuses, that didn't work.

Bypassed the dimmer switch, that didn't work.

Just replaced the bulb behind the heater and that didn't work either.


----------



## vdubz8 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hit a bump and mine went out, 
is there a fuse for the odometer lighting?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

Yes, the odometer fuse is there and works fine. I replaced it just to be sure. The fuse next to it which is supposed to also be for the instrument cluster has been swapped as well.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Odometer fuse? What number fuses are you checking?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

I have replaced all fuses.


----------



## vdubz8 (Jul 31, 2009)

same thing happened with me,
have the same problem,

anyone know whats worng?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

I'm going to take it into the dealership and run a diagnostic on it. 

Here is what I have done so far... 

Replaced all fuses, replaced headlight switch, replaced dimmer switch, bypassed dimmer switch, replaced bulb behind heater controls, checked all wires under and behind steering wheel and instrument cluster, checked all bulbs and wires throughout car, checked cigarette lighter and glove box for shorted wires, disconnected battery overnight, checked connections and fuses on box on top of battery.


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Kevin0323 said:


> Replaced all fuses, replaced headlight switch, replaced dimmer switch, bypassed dimmer switch, replaced bulb behind heater controls, checked all wires under and behind steering wheel and instrument cluster, checked all bulbs and wires throughout car, checked cigarette lighter and glove box for shorted wires, disconnected battery overnight, checked connections and fuses on box on top of battery.


 It isn't how many things you "check" it's checking the right things. 

Do you have power at the instrument light fuse? Do your license plate lights work?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

Both license plate lights work. 
Good idea checking the power to the fuses. I'll go buy a test light today. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

I figured out what it was yesterday. Here's what happened. 

The interior lights were out so after checking everything I took apart my center console to check for a short in the cigarette lighter. While doing this I accidentally dropped a screw in the empty cigarette lighter slot and popped the fuse. To replace it I took the fuse from my fog lights slot, since I don't have fog lights, and put it in the cigarette lighter slot. 

Then I noticed that my license plate lights weren't working half the time. Sometimes they would stay on, sometimes not. Turns out it was the euro switch that was causing this issue. I switched back to the original switch that came with the car and the license plate lights stayed on. Cool ... but still no interior lights. Well, apparently the fog light fuse is also connected to the dimmer switch ... which is not documented in some cases. 

So it was the euro switch the whole time... but not knowing that the fog light fuse is connected to the dimmer switch complicated things and confused the situation making me think it was something else. 

All is good now though so I'm happy.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Sounds like you confused

Fuse S3 Fog light relay, instrument panel light dimmer switch

with

Fuse S236 Front and rear fog lights

Anyway, glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

not sure where you got that from but okay.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Golf/Jetta IV Fuse List


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

Golf/Jetta IV Fuse List


----------



## ljae (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm new but have trolled for a while now. I had a similar issue. After turning the light switch on and off a few times the dash lights come on but I had no dimmer control. I replaced the dimmer and all is fine now.


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

wow. didn't even read anything from the post. gj! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikolitzer0 (Dec 2, 2020)

Kevin0323 said:


> A few weeks ago the illumination on my dash and center console lights went out. I checked the fuses and even replaced the dimmer switch and headlight switch. Any help would be appreciated.


This may be 10 years later but this is the top result for this issue on google... So if anyone has this problem try to disconnect your cigarette lighter... I've done everything from fuses to switches and found that unplugging the cigarette lighter turned everything back on... Hope this helps!


----------



## Nikolitzer0 (Dec 2, 2020)

Nikolitzer0 said:


> This may be 10 years later but this is the top result for this issue on google... So if anyone has this problem try to disconnect your cigarette lighter... I've done everything from fuses to switches and found that unplugging the cigarette lighter turned everything back on... Hope this helps!


Oh and leave that sh*t disconnected!


----------



## coalSnail (Aug 4, 2021)

ljae said:


> I'm new but have trolled for a while now. I had a similar issue. After turning the light switch on and off a few times the dash lights come on but I had no dimmer control. I replaced the dimmer and all is fine now.


I had the same issue! I ended up cleaning the dimmer PCB and it all works now. Thanks!


----------



## Ms90 (Oct 16, 2021)

dennisgli said:


> Sounds like you confused
> 
> Fuse S3 Fog light relay, instrument panel light dimmer switch
> 
> ...


 What's fuse s236


----------



## Ms90 (Oct 16, 2021)

Kevin0323 said:


> A few weeks ago the illumination on my dash and center console lights went out. I checked the fuses and even replaced the dimmer switch and headlight switch. Any help would be appreciated.


 Having the same issue unplugging lighter checked fuses even swapped headlight and dimmer switch from from gti into my jetta nothing


----------

